# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  Coupe du monde de football de 2018 en Russie

## Escapetiger

Source : https://twitter.com/AFPSport
_AFP Sports (@AFPSport) | Twitter_

----------


## monaka

malheureusement mon trs pays s'est fait liminer ,mais a promet toujours du grand spectacle

----------


## Escapetiger

:+1: 

Belle sportivit et bel tat d'esprit de la part d'un lphant vis  vis des lions de l'Atlas (cf. Surnom des quipes nationales de football  Wikipdia).


Merci galement  nos amis du Burkina pour la cinmatique du tirage au sort ci-dessous (je n'ai pas trouv malheureusement en franais de faon "sobre" sur la toile  ::oops:: ) :



_rtb / tirage au sort du mondial RUSSIE 2018 - YouTube_



... et je vous invite  lire cet article du Monde rempli d'humour et richement document  propos des quipes qualifies avant ce tirage au sort:

Coupe du monde 2018 de football : les 32 qualifis passs au crible

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> ... et je vous invite  lire cet article du Monde rempli d'humour et richement document  propos des quipes qualifies avant ce tirage au sort:
> 
> Coupe du monde 2018 de football : les 32 qualifis passs au crible





> Danemark. Y a-t-il une vie aprs Morten Olsen ? Il faut croire que oui. Les Danois ont limin lIrlande, ce qui leur vaut le mpris de tous les vendeurs de bire de Russie, mme si les suiveurs des Rd-Hvide se dplacent aussi en nombre et sont rputs bons vivants.


 ::lol::

----------


## informatiz67000

La France aura beaucoup de mal  passer les 1/4 cette anne selon moi ...

----------


## Barsy

Entre les tensions actuelles avec la Russie et l'arrt de la diffusion de TF1, vous y croyez encore  cette coupe du monde ?  ::aie::

----------


## illight

Et c'est parti pour un mois de foot !

----------


## illight

Tiens la Russie, pays organisateur, est dj qualifi avec quand mmes des grosses branles. C'est tonnant  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> Tiens la Russie, pays organisateur, est dj qualifi avec quand mmes des grosses branles. C'est tonnant


C'est Poutine en personne qui a dop ses joueurs...ca me parait evident !

----------


## illight

Mouhahaha l'Allemagne est limine, ils vont moins se la pter du coup  ::mrgreen::

----------


## wolinn

Ouille pour l'Allemagne !

----------


## Zirak

> Mouhahaha l'Allemagne est limine, ils vont moins se la pter du coup


Comme vu sur Tweeter (de mmoire peut-tre pas la formulation exacte): 

"L'histoire se rpte, l'Allemagne tait plus forte en 14 qu'en 18"

 ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

Le slectionneur Oscar Tabarez  la veille du match de ce jour entre l'Uruguay et la France  propos de notre pays  :8-):  




> "C'est une quipe trs puissante. Il y a des liens de respect et des liens culturels qui viennent de loin. La premire langue que j'ai apprise,  part l'espagnol, c'est le franais. La premire victoire de l'Uruguay dans un Mondial (en fait des JO en 1924, NDLR) a eu lieu en France, et le premier but dans un Mondial a t marqu par un Franais  Montevideo. Quand on cherche un adversaire, la France dit toujours oui, quand d'autres disent non.
> 
> 
> Quand j'ai travaill avec la Fifa  la Coupe du monde 1998, ils m'ont montr leurs centres de formations, d'o sortaient des joueurs comme Henry ou Anelka. J'ai visit Clairefontaine. Notre processus de travail a en grande partie pris la France comme modle. C'est un grand adversaire demain mais en aucune manire un ennemi."


Source: Le bel hommage du slectionneur uruguayen au football franais - Huffington Post

----------


## illight

On est champions !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::mrgreen::

----------

